# Grilled Amberjack with Crabmeat



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Grilled Amberjack with Crabmeat 
and Hollandaise Sauce

2 - 8 oz. pieces of Amberjack 
4 oz. crabmeat 
4 oz. Hollandaise sauce


HollandaiseSauce: 

3 egg yolks 
5 oz. clarified butter 
Juice of 1 lemon 
Pinch of cayenne butter 
Salt 
Dash of hot sauce


Combine all ingredients in bowl, except butter. Whisk egg mixture over low heat. When creamy, slowly add butter to mixture. Grill fish for approximately 5 minutes on each side. Top with crab and hollandaise. Serves 2.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds good - I take it that you coat thefish with the mixture prior to grilling? Might have to try it this weekend. Thanks, Clay


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Clay Peacher (9/23/2008)*That sounds good - I take it that you coat thefish with the mixture prior to grilling? Might have to try it this weekend. Thanks, Clay


Grill first then top fish with sauce and serve...on a bed of rice if you like.


----------

